# Newbie question from non newbie



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry guys I've looked. Where do I go to see my friends get their badges? Their videos. Am I even able?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

have you checked here? http://slingshotforum.com/forum/100-competitions-forum/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Not exactly sure what you're asking, but I hope this helps.

This is what I think you're looking for...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

A lot of the badges people get come from here... the speed freaks, power rangers and so on...

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/100-competitions-forum/

Pocket Predator (Bill Hays) has the card cutting, string cutting, match lighting thread...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/


----------

